# Rate My Diet



## jamie161190

Age 23

Male

Height 6ft1

Weight 88KG

BMI 25%

Time of training - about 11AM

*General Goal is to lose weight while maintaining the muscle i have*

*
*

*
Supplements*

*
*Clenbuterol - starting at 20mg upping the dose 20mg a day upto 140 ( or until i can no longer tolerate it) for 2 weeks then 2 weeks off and repeat.

Creatine powder - Pre and Post workout

Multi vits

2 scoop of my protein's diet weigh protein with my breakfast and post workout

*Diet*

Breakfast

2 pieces of Brown Bread, Heinz baked beans 400grams, 3 eggs with 1 with a yoke , 2 weetabix , Protein Shake with water

Training 11am

20mins HIT

45 mins of training with 3 sets 8 reps first 2 sets failure 3rd

Post workout Shake with water

Lunch 1pm

1 piece of Chicken 200g Pasta 200g and Broccoli

3.30-4pm

140 g Tuna

6.30-7pm

1 piece of chicken 200g with Broccoli

9pm

1 pot of greek yogurt 200g

my general goal is to lose weight while maintaining my current muscle. yes i know about clen and the risks of it .

Was wondering if my diet is perfect to do this or if there is anything you would add/remove.

at the gym i do 20mins HIT and then a workout with 3 exercises per body part. with 6-8 reps..

many thanks

Jamie


----------



## G-man99

5/10


----------



## Boshlop

6/10 for ideas, 1/10 for including how much you use in 90% of things so we can give a real answer


----------



## jamie161190

what do you mean?

im going to buy some scales tomorrow if you mean like howmuch pasta and stuff?

just want to know if this is generally ok to achive my goals


----------



## jamie161190

NickyGlen said:


> rather than rate ill give u some advice which may help- clenbuterol is only mildly anabolic and your diet is no where near high enough in calories to build muscle on this diet your just gonna lose weight. you are trying to do two things at once which will not end up with optimal results. also ur putting in creatine which some make u store water so really ur plan is deemed to fail imo you will end up thinner. focus on one goal ie leaning or bulking but with the food u have and the creatine and the clen u are not gonn get the result u want


this is more of a weightloss diet to be honest

if i was to just go for the weightloss but to keep the creatine out, would this be perfect?


----------



## Boshlop

jamie161190 said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> im going to buy some scales tomorrow if you mean like howmuch pasta and stuff?
> 
> just want to know if this is generally ok to achive my goals


to put it bluntly no, on a quick bit of working out your calories are about 1200-1600, really rough there. but that means you will lose weight not gain any though, it is pretty much physically impossible to do both at the same time.

your pro is very low, like very low, it should be up in the 150-180 atleast to match your muscle mass and support you while using clen to cut as well.

decide on a type of diet then we will be able to help you more by using your stats

keto

timed carbs

IF, not a fan of this


----------



## jamie161190

Josh Heslop said:


> to put it bluntly no, on a quick bit of working out your calories are about 1200-1600, really rough there. but that means you will lose weight not gain any though, it is pretty much physically impossible to do both at the same time.
> 
> your pro is very low, like very low, it should be up in the 150-180 atleast to match your muscle mass and support you while using clen to cut as well.
> 
> decide on a type of diet then we will be able to help you more by using your stats
> 
> keto
> 
> timed carbs
> 
> IF, not a fan of this


ive edited it now..

to be honest, i do just want to maintain aslong as im not losing while losing the fat


----------



## jamie161190

are you not a fan of greek yogurt?


----------



## Kennyken

NickyGlen said:


> im a fan mate but there is better things to replace it with whilst ur body has no food for 8 hrs whilst ur sleeping, what u need is a slow releasing protein overnight so have a whey shake with some olive oil and that will slow the release of protein overnight


or pot of cottage cheese


----------



## jamie161190

NickyGlen said:


> im a fan mate but there is better things to replace it with whilst ur body has no food for 8 hrs whilst ur sleeping, what u need is a slow releasing protein overnight so have a whey shake with some olive oil and that will slow the release of protein overnight


no problem with having 3 shakes a day and replacing it with the diet whey?


----------



## Boshlop

jamie161190 said:


> ive edited it now..
> 
> to be honest, i do just want to maintain aslong as im not losing while losing the fat


other ppl have commented now so ill let them take over. but maintain would not be losing body fat for terminology. still be a small cutting deficit


----------

